# Places to buy a GOOD shisha pipe?



## mazdaRX8

Just wondering if you guys know of any. I don't want the "table-top ornament" style ones, just a good one that works real GOOD!

aka I'm not buying a shisha at tourist shops


----------



## cairogal

Satwa! There are a few different smoke shops in there, and the selection was always very good. Everything you need (the little pan to heat the coals, tongs, various kinds of coals and tobacco) are all sold there.


----------



## marc

Carrafour, 

best is smokers center in mall of emirates and Ibn Battuta.


----------



## mrbig

actually karama. Ask for the ones that have the crystal bottom. Not glass, crystal. The pipe will fit nice and tight in the jug, and the bowl will fit nice and snug. should run you between 175 and 250aed. Thats for the ones that are about 18-30 inches tall.

dont mess with the crap from carrafor or geant.. And dont think because you are paying more from the shops in the malls that they are better, its just the mall mark up and the time it took to make them look pretty not functional.

holler if you want to come over and smoke. lates


----------



## mazdaRX8

thanks for the feedback guys, appreciate it. Def. gonna get me some o dat!!


----------



## marc

Im 100% addict. 

if you want to do with friends, my local is City Port cafe in the marina which is great. 

but theres good ones on S.Z road, Shakespeare cafe (behind HSBC AL ATTAR tower, DIFC side) is great, as well as crown plaza side AYOUSH cafe...

but theres loads and loads, all the hotels have great ones..


----------

